# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] προβλημα με F&j  DTR2205HDPVR

## nickbaz

Καλησπερα παιδια!εχω ενα f&u επιγειο δεκτη το οποιο απο χτες δεν δειχνει εικονα καθολου και μπροστα στο display τα νουμερα δειχνουν μονο παυλες και απο το χειριστηριο μονο αναβει και σβηνει...τιποτα αλλο...καμια ανταποκριση!λετε να ειναι κανενας επεξεργαστης?σημερα που το ανοιξα δεν εχει τιποτα περιεργο και τις τασεις το τροφοδοτικο τις βγαζει ολες σωστες.δειχνω και φωγραφια για να βοηθησω τι εννοω.
ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων!!!

----------


## jakektm

η μαρκα ειναι F&U, παρομοιο προβλημα εχω συναντησει σε αλλη μαρκα δεκτη, βγαλε εσωτερικη φωτο της πλακετας,

εγω ειχα αλλαξει καποιους ηλεκτρολυτικους και ολα κομπλε εδω και 3 χρονια

----------


## nickbaz

Ελπιζω να φαινεται κατι γιατι δεν εχω καλη καμερα στο κινητο!

----------


## nyannaco

Ο μεγαλος ηλεκτρολυτικος πανω απο το μετασχηματιστη φαινεται φωσκωμενος. Αν και η φωτογραφια δεν ειναι κλη, μαλλον ειναι ο πυκνωτης εξομαλυνσης του τροφοδοτικου. Πιθανοτατα η βλαβη σου.

----------


## nickbaz

λογο οτι η καμερα του κινητου μου ειναι για τα πανηγυργια φταιει που το βλεπεις ετσι.κι ομως δεν ειναι αυτο η αιτια.ολοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτες(φαινομενικα τουλαχιστον)ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση!

----------

